
Designed by Apple in California - noir-york
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/15/13635788/apple-coffee-table-book-products-images
======
justinv
[http://www.apple.com/newsroom/2016/11/designed-by-apple-
in-c...](http://www.apple.com/newsroom/2016/11/designed-by-apple-in-
california-chronicles-20-years-of-apple-design.html)

Actual link.

------
MistahKoala
It's their cheapest Mac book yet!

